# 3 mobile sim on ferry crossings



## markymo (May 11, 2017)

Hi you may know this but if not this could save you some money .
 IF your on 3 network as I am ' switch your mobile data off when you get on the ferry ' I got an £11 bill for 2MB of data used on the ferry from 3 ' not pleased when I queried it they said no Country to Country ferry crossings are covered in there data plans .
The ferry was Plymouth to Roscoff


----------



## yeoblade (May 11, 2017)

markymo said:


> Hi you may know this but if not this could save you some money .
> IF your on 3 network as I am ' switch your mobile data off when you get on the ferry ' I got an £11 bill for 2MB of data used on the ferry from 3 ' not pleased when I queried it they said no Country to Country ferry crossings are covered in there data plans .
> The ferry was Plymouth to Roscoff



Yes there are a few of these private off shore cell sites that one can inadvertently connect to, often charging way over the going rate, not exactly sure how it all works but when I have seen my mobile connect to them I turned it off.


----------



## carol (May 11, 2017)

I got caught out too on the Plymouth to Santander crossing.


----------



## TJBi (May 16, 2017)

I think that you'll find that Brittany Ferries are at long last warning about the onboard mobile signal.
"An offshore mobile telephone network, independent to Brittany Ferries, is also available, though this is not free. We therefore recommend turning data roaming off during your journey so as to avoid additional charges from your network provider." (In email sent shortly before date of travel.)

Tom


----------

